# TV wont respond to remote



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Konka TV in my zone2 system, not sure of the model number but its a 104cm CRT about 8 years old. About a month ago it stopped responding to the remote, changing batteries didn't help. I had the commands programmed into my Harmony 880 but the TV wouldn't respond to that either.

The TV only has volume and channel adjustments on the front panel, there is a button on the remote I need to press to view DVDs and XBMC in colour. So basically, without the remote the TV is useless.

Any ideas on what could be causing this? 
I'm not scared of pulling things to bits to have a look.(yes I know its dangerous).

Thanks.

Harry.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

If you are real lucky it could be a internal connector to a little IR sensor pickup circuit board that just needs to be burnished and re-seated. Otherwise that board and/or circuitry has a part gone bad that needs to be replaced. TV repair guy time. :sad:


----------



## rrichard6 (Nov 7, 2021)

My K610 quit responding to remote (it has new batteries). After checking here, I unplugged tv for 30 minutes. When plugged in, Xbox one remote codes the tv responded to remote for a few minutes, then quit again. Now tv won't even turn off with the button on the back.


----------



## roselewis (7 mo ago)

Hakka said:


> I have a Konka TV in my zone2 system, not sure of the model number but its a 104cm CRT about 8 years old. About a month ago it stopped responding to the remote, changing batteries didn't help. I had the commands programmed into my Harmony 880 but the TV wouldn't respond to that either.
> 
> The TV only has volume and channel adjustments on the front panel, there is a button on the remote I need to press to view DVDs and XBMC in colour. So basically, without the remote the TV is useless.
> 
> ...


My K610 quit responding to remote (it has new batteries). After checking here, I unplugged tv for 30 minutes. When plugged in, the tv responded to remote for a few minutes, then quit again. Now tv won't even turn off with button on back.


----------



## roselewis (7 mo ago)

Hakka said:


> I have a Konka TV in my zone2 system, not sure of the model number but its a 104cm CRT about 8 years old. About a month ago it stopped responding to the remote, changing batteries didn't help. I had the commands programmed into my Harmony 880 but the TV wouldn't respond to that either.
> 
> The TV only has volume and channel adjustments on the front panel, there is a button on the remote I need to press to view DVDs and XBMC in colour. So basically, without the remote the TV is useless.
> 
> ...


and didn't get any solution


----------

